# gnuplot Farben



## Himbeergeist (7. April 2009)

Hallo, 

ich möchte eine Boolesche Matrix mit Gnuplot zeichnen lassen. Dazu benutze ich den Befehl "set pm3d" und das klappt auch. Allerdings ist die Farbkodierung schlecht, weil kontinuierlich. Ich möchte die Nullen weiß lassen und die Einsen schwarz. Weiß jemand wie das geht? 

Danke im Voraus
Himbeergeist


----------

